
Google's patent for identifying notifying and rewarding trendsetters - v1vek
https://www.google.com/patents/US20170238156
======
v1vek
This is Google's quest to identify people who are early users who of content
which ends up going viral.

Coverage by cb insight : [https://www.cbinsights.com/research/google-
microsoft-influen...](https://www.cbinsights.com/research/google-microsoft-
influencer-viral-tech/)

They also refer to Microsoft patent to detect, classify, and scoring experts
on specific topics based on their online activity.

